# Boost 29+ SS Wheelset



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

Looking for a single-speed 29+ wheelset in boost spacing, tubeless ready preferred.

Would prefer something in the ~$5-600 range, _i.e, _fairly economical.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

raymondtrey50 said:


> Mine will go for $430
> Pm [email protected]
> 
> For pictures And shipping


I bet that this is a scammer.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

huckleberry hound said:


> I bet that this is a scammer.


I bet you are 100% right.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Can't touch that budget, but I can say that this set is sweet, barely ridden, has an HG freehub for SS use, and is worth every penny.









29+ wheelset for your ripping trail bike!


This wheelset got built for a project that went sideways immediately. They've been ridden ~20 miles, 19 of those on pavement and 1 on dirt ...




bigwheeldeals.blogspot.com





Happy to keep the tires to save you a few bucks.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

mikesee said:


> Can't touch that budget, but I can say that this set is sweet, barely ridden, has an HG freehub for SS use, and is worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screaming deal!


----------



## jameandran (7 mo ago)

Still looking pm me


----------

